# Bodykits



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

I was looking at Nissan Sentra bodykits 2000 and up at **************.com and I was wondering can the skyline evo 3 and the evo 2 bumper fit on the altima 2000 and up or do they make an evo kit for the altima ?????????


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

www.versusmotorsport.com has an JTCC EVO III bumper and a EVO 2 bumper for the altima 98-01


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> www.versusmotorsports has an JTCC EVO III bumper and a EVO 2 bumper for the altima 98-01


So you think it would fit on my 2004 altima or im out of luck


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i like the one with the giant holes for the driving lights! fide out the diameter of those things and see if hella makes something that would fit. :thumbup: preferably an HID high beam..............that would be extremly bright, and on back roads it would be like day time.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i dont think those will fit the 04 altimas.. it specified it will only fit the 98-01


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> i dont think those will fit the 04 altimas.. it specified it will only fit the 98-01


thanks man that suck I really like that bumper to If i knew how to post pics i would put them up here. is the sentra bumper anywhere close to an altima.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no sentra bumpers i believe are smaller in size than the altima bumpers.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

do you know where I can get the r33 and r32 bodykit or any good links so I can look at a few I been see the same ones over and over but then see other kits on other car


----------



## slow98gxe (Oct 12, 2004)

aerotrends.com they got a few pics of the r33 and r34 kit


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Dude i went to check out that site and I could not find them but my girl got hit in my car so im going down to look at the se-r today. I would still like to see the info on those kits cause if I get a new car I have to get a bodykit asap.


----------



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

My cousin whos 24 just got the Evo 5 body kit for his Neon..  its just to funny hes got a park bench on the trunk and all.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

GODS_FAVORITE said:


> Dude i went to check out that site and I could not find them but my girl got hit in my car so im going down to look at the se-r today. I would still like to see the info on those kits cause if I get a new car I have to get a bodykit asap.


well if you were talking to me.. i dont carry kits.. i jes refer people to find kits. :thumbup:


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

Tdizzle412 said:


> My cousin whos 24 just got the Evo 5 body kit for his Neon..  its just to funny hes got a park bench on the trunk and all.


wow those kits hang low dont they?


----------



## cgnizmo (Apr 3, 2004)

is this place a good place to purchase kits from
www.versusmotorsport.com


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

Versus is in southern cali.. Most distributors are local. My buddie is a manufacturer here and he makes a lot of stuff for the b14 as they used my car to make the molds


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

Dude way do they only make like four kit for the 2002 -05 altima or I just can find other ones can anyone help


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

sorry i mean why not way


----------

